# Pink Floyd Sets



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Have any you guys been involved in a band that has performed Pink Floyd tunes in front of crowd? What was the reception like from the crowd? Did you do an entire set, an entire evening or just a few choice tunes? Did anyone dance?

We were thinking of giving it a try considering we've had requests to do so as we've been jamming then for some years, maybe a handful of choice tunes, each one sort of morphing into the next. 

In The Flesh
Run Like Hell
Brain Damage
Comfortably Numb
Sheep

We may also include Another Brick in the Wall Part 2 somewhere in the list if time permits.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I have done lots of Floyd over the years. It always goes over if you play it well. 

At one point we had more than enough material to do a night, but the most I ever did was a complete set of Floyd and another set of assorted covers and originals.

If you can do Sheep well, you have a capable keyboardist. It's not extremely technical, but feel.....wow. Richard Wright was a talented man.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Milkman said:


> I have done lots of Floyd over the years. It always goes over if you play it well.
> 
> At one point we had more than enough material to do a night, but the most I ever did was a complete set of Floyd and another set of assorted covers and originals.
> 
> If you can do Sheep well, you have a capable keyboardist. It's not extremely technical, but feel.....wow. Richard Wright was a talented man.


We also have a fair more material but we don't have a keyboardist, in fact, it's just a trio. The strange thing is that even though we don't, we still get a lot of requests to do the material, so I can only assume we are doing it well, despite no keyboards. The list I posted doesn't really need to many keyboards. In fact, with Brain Damage, I whistle the keyboard parts. LOL.

With Sheep, I actually found a youtube video of a guy who figured out the entire opening sequence on guitar. With an added effect, he made it sound pretty good.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Just play it exactly like these guys and you will be set.

[video=youtube;Jj7pDNDuoJ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jj7pDNDuoJ0[/video]

It's an interesting question though. As a Pink Floyd fan, I'd rather hear an interesting variation like the "Sheep" version that jimsz describes. That sounds cool to me. That or covers of more back catalog Floyd. But, I'd guess the average music fan would like any of the songs you listed if you play them well.


----------



## Bruiser74 (Jan 29, 2010)

torndownunit said:


> Just play it exactly like these guys and you will be set.
> 
> [video=youtube;Jj7pDNDuoJ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jj7pDNDuoJ0[/video]
> 
> It's an interesting question though. As a Pink Floyd fan, I'd rather hear an interesting variation like the "Sheep" version that jimsz describes. That sounds cool to me. That or covers of more back catalog Floyd. But, I'd guess the average music fan would like any of the songs you listed if you play them well.


That was awesome! So dissapointed he didn't play the second solo!


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

torndownunit said:


> Just play it exactly like these guys and you will be set.


I must admit, that video was disturbing. I laughed till I cried.



> It's an interesting question though. As a Pink Floyd fan, I'd rather hear an interesting variation like the "Sheep" version that jimsz describes. That sounds cool to me. That or covers of more back catalog Floyd. But, I'd guess the average music fan would like any of the songs you listed if you play them well.


Thanks, that's great feedback. 

Doing different version of tunes has always been something we've had to do simply due to the fact we're a trio. However, many don't even realize it. A drummer friend of mine who listened to our last gig on youtube said we played one his favorite songs and had no idea we changed it up quite a bit. He had to listen to the original version to realize just how much we did change it.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

jimsz said:


> I must admit, that video was disturbing. I laughed till I cried.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I forgot to mention, it's hard to go wrong with Run Like Hell. That's a great choice. That's a song that sounds great stripped down to the bare essentials as well.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

we did "one of these days" complete with massive echo on the bass...it was great


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

bolero said:


> we did "one of these days" complete with massive echo on the bass...it was great


See THAT is the type of Floyd I would go apecrap to see a band cover well. I knew a band how did it, but did the whole on Dr Who theme in the middle of it (rather than just phrase it) and it was fantastic. It's not one the casual listener would know, but a great song, and one that Floyd fans would love.

Another Floyd tune I always wanted to cover was Free Four. A bit obscure as far as Floyd hits, but a cool song.

[video=youtube;Grvp4pOPJeA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Grvp4pOPJeA[/video]


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> I forgot to mention, it's hard to go wrong with Run Like Hell. That's a great choice. That's a song that sounds great stripped down to the bare essentials as well.


This is a clip of one of my bands doing Run Like Hell.

http://www.youtube.com/embed/Pu8GVEXDVvQ

Nobody Home

http://youtu.be/pmipVfFmOi0

Pigs On the Wing / Wish You Were Here

http://youtu.be/FzkcFe8h5Fg


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

nice job, milkman!!

sdsre

torndownunit, we threw in the dr who theme as well, I'd forgotten about that!!

I'm going to convince the guys I'm jamming with now, to do "echoes"  wish me luck

"interstellar overdrive" is another good one, "see emily play" too. 

"any colour you like" is a great jam instrumental to segue into

I've never seen anyone dance to a Pink Floyd tune....


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

bolero said:


> nice job, milkman!!
> 
> sdsre
> 
> ...



Interstellar Overdrive is great. A couple of other killer overlooked Floyd tunes are The Nile Song and Ibiza Bar from the More Soundtrack. Ibiza Bar has some of my favourite Floyd lyrics.

[video=youtube;RJAt3NjGa-M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJAt3NjGa-M[/video]

I always wanted to cover Fearless if I had a more mellow band as well.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Milkman said:


> This is a clip of one of my bands doing Run Like Hell.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/embed/Pu8GVEXDVvQ
> 
> ...



Those vids are effin' awesome, dude. You are one talented milkman. Great job on everything there but Nobody Home was really spectacular.
Thanks for sharing those, it gives me some idea on how well those tunes have to be played in order to pull them off.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

jimsz said:


> Those vids are effin' awesome, dude. You are one talented milkman. Great job on everything there but Nobody Home was really spectacular.
> Thanks for sharing those, it gives me some idea on how well those tunes have to be played in order to pull them off.


Thanks very much. I appreciate the kind words.

I have other versions of the songs including a full band version of Nobody Home (or at least an excerpt).
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=vtKYh7VvIQo

I love Floyd and have made a point of studying their music. I learned to play guitar from Gilmour, Alex Lifeson and my dad (not necessarily in that order).

For what it's worth, I have no problem with making a song "your own". I often take liberties with arrangements, create medleys et cetera.

I may even have a clip somewhere of Run Like Hell with Stevie Wonder's "Superstition" neatly inserted for a few measures.

And, for the record, I'm not really a Milkman.


----------



## buzzy (May 28, 2011)

Milkman said:


> For what it's worth, I have no problem with making a song "your own". I often take liberties with arrangements, create medleys et cetera.
> 
> I may even have a clip somewhere of Run Like Hell with Stevie Wonder's "Superstition" neatly inserted for a few measures.


It's in the first video you posted above. When I watched it the other day, I recognized that bit immediately and for quite some time afterwards it kept rolling around in my head. Great idea. Very impressive, Milkman!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

buzzy said:


> It's in the first video you posted above. When I watched it the other day, I recognized that bit immediately and for quite some time afterwards it kept rolling around in my head. Great idea. Very impressive, Milkman!



Oh, dang. Thanks very much. I knew we used to do that some nights.

Somehow in my mind, it was ok to make these medleys without straying from my weird sort of code of trying to remain faithful to the song.

i also used to insert Bob Marley's "Buffalo Soldier" into Elton John's Rocket Man. Might be hard to imagine but it worked smoothly.

I enjoy arranging rock songs.


----------



## ledfloyd (Apr 1, 2011)

bolero said:


> nice job, milkman!!
> ... I've never seen anyone dance to a Pink Floyd tune....


I believe they have a collection of great dance songs.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Drunk folks will dance to anything.


----------



## Solaceguitars (May 3, 2010)

we did the usual stuff that went over REALLY well, Another brick in the wall 1,2,3, Money, comfortably numb, ect... but I don't reccomend doing the Trial, it didn't work at all. lol


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

In the Flesh works great live.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

ledfloyd said:


> I believe they have a collection of great dance songs.


ha!!



this message is too short


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

bolero said:


> ledfloyd said:
> 
> 
> > I believe they have a collection of great dance songs.
> ...


Actually, that wasn't a joke.
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Collection_of_Great_Dance_Songs


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Milkman said:


> In the Flesh works great live.


Thanks, I just edited my list.


----------

